# new tank set up;



## jgd87193 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi just finished setting up my 48x18 tank (90 gallon) I have lots of caves for the fish am just starting to cycle it. What kind of chichlids should I be looking at for this kind of configuration:
river stone substrate
15 chichlid stones
some artificial bamboo 2 3 ft pieces
sun sun 303b rated 360 gallon hr
undergravel filter covering entire bottom

also I read that angel fish are chiclids can they be kept with the other types of them?

Have a picture but don't know how to post it will read about that lol


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I think you are going about things the wrong way. You should first figure out what you plan on stocking and then setup the tank around the stock list.

A couple of things. I don't think that undergravel filters are commonly used anymore. Also, many people are using sand, especially pool filter sand, as a substrate. I personally love the look of sand, and my fish enjoy sifting through it.

I have a 90 gallon tank setup stocked mostly with Bolivian rams, dwarf loaches, and small tetras. This tank used to have 2 angelfish, but 1 was constantly harassing the other. I had to move both angelfish to a larger tank and add more angelfish.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Cave dwellers or cave spawners will love those caves! 

Here's angel fish profile: http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=197

I kept angel fish for several months before switching to discus. They have pecking order so there should be 6 or more of them to distribute the aggressions. They mostly stay in their place and rarely swim around.

Take a look at Youtube to see how angel fish behave in the tank to see whether you like them or not.

For the substrate, it's better to use sand because stones or pebbles can easily trap and accumulate detritus and debris.

You may also consider Reverse Under Gravel Filter (or UG Jet). There are some discussions and articles about UGJ in this forum


----------

